# PRE wax and polish



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Lets see what the difference is when I wax and polish it on this Sunday makes.
Excuse the alloys. They are getting done next week when I go on holiday so avert your eyes.

Pics belowof pre wax and polish.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I can see you are online...


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

its hard to see online but you can see the difference well done:thumbsup:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> I can see you are online...


is that a problem?

on another note, I need to stop posting on my phone. Re reading my posts makes me feel and look stupid


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JTJUDGE said:


> is that a problem?
> 
> on another note, I need to stop posting on my phone. Re reading my posts makes me feel and look stupid


it was, because it was on sunday and you weren't polishing your car


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

just been out washing it again and still havent pollished it . Its still raining on and off up here. In fact i just washed it in the rain.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

whats up with that wheel?? :runaway:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't you like it? Im trying something different.


They will be powder coated carbon black while I'm on holiday next week. When I get home, my car will be finished. Some more bits and bobs are getting done on the engine.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

So here it is with the finished alloys. Pre wash and polish.










Here it is after 3 hrs of washing, waxing, and 2 types of polishes and bammm, almost no difference. Wtf


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

maybe I should have done it for 6 hrs like Mook....


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I use autoglyn products!

Oh and no tools.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good dude!!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

You think. I compare it to yours and a few others and IMO mine is no where near as reflective. Do I need to buy on of these buffer tools or does that just make it easier on the arms?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

May i ask what products you used?
It does help to use a machine though, not just because it's less hard work but it makes
more rpm.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Autoglyns car shampoo and conditioner <that sounds stupid to me "car shampoo" clay, super resin polish and then extra gloss protection. 

It's almost done so I'll be trying new stuff next


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

JTJUDGE said:


> Autoglyns car shampoo and conditioner <that sounds stupid to me "car shampoo" clay, super resin polish and then extra gloss protection.
> 
> It's almost done so I'll be trying new stuff next


Ime the same won't be replacing any autoglyme "car shampoo" got a gallon of turtle wax shampoo in halfords a couple of weeks ago for £5 the autoglym isn't any better


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

It's always harder to get that wet look on light colours such as silver and white. I've been told that rather than using a wax, it's better to use a sealant on lighter cars as it gives a better shine. It's to do with how the molecules reflect the light or something

Your car still looks clean though


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've used Meguairs Gold Class shampoo and it works great, it looks like you've just waxed your car.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Massive thumbs up for the Meguiars Gold Class. Combo that (for light colours - white/silver etc.) with Werkstat Acrylic Kit (Werkstat Prime Acrylic, Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger, Werkstat Acrylic Glos, in that order). Will look mint.

On the sealant/wax front - Jags is right, better off with a sealant on lighter cars. Generally sealant = more of a cold, clinical finish but accurate, mirror like reflection, natural wax = warmer finish, looks like a "wetter" shine but the reflection isn't as accurate.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Meguitars for me too. :thumbsup:


----------

